

Preview fonts with Google Font Previewer - keltex
http://code.google.com/webfonts/preview#font-family=Inconsolata

======
ck2
I didn't know Google had free webfonts on their CDN available to all. That's
great!

<http://code.google.com/webfonts>

[http://code.google.com/apis/webfonts/docs/getting_started.ht...](http://code.google.com/apis/webfonts/docs/getting_started.html)

------
samdk
I could see this being useful, but it's not quite there yet. There are a few
things I think it needs to support first:

    
    
        - comparing two fonts side-by-side
        - seeing multiple fonts/sizes/styles in the same panel so you can try
          to put together a whole title/body font hierarchy
        - alternate justifications--centered is not how I want to view body text
    

Until then, this isn't really a substitute for opening up a rich-text editor
and doing it all in there, unfortunately.

(The text-editing component of this is _fantastic_ though. I'll be very happy
if this kind of thing starts making its way to more places.)

~~~
bitsai
Agreed, especially the point about alternate justifications. Using a non-
centered justification would make it easier to see at a glance which fonts are
monospace, which would help a lot for, say, exploring programming fonts (my
primary use for font viewers).

~~~
gojomo
Ideally, the list-of-font-names would have some hint where the font fits on
major dimensions -- either by the common practice of rendering the name in the
font, or by adding small icons/notations for monospace/serif/script/etc.

------
dryicerx
This is great as it is, but it would be icing on the cake if they offered the
option to specify fonts via url and be able to perform the same functionality
and preview them.

------
photon_off
I had no idea you could import fonts into the browser.

Which browser support this?

~~~
minus1
From their FAQ:

    
    
            * Google Chrome: version 4.249.4+
            * Mozilla Firefox: version: 3.5+
            * Apple Safari: version 3.1+
            * Opera: version 10.5+
            * Microsoft Internet Explorer: version 6+
    
            The Google Font API is not currently 
            supported on iPhone, iPad, iPod, or Android

------
todd3834
Interesting they went with jquery ui rather than using the closure library...

